# ID This Pigeon's Pattern/Color



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

What color and what pattern is she(or he)?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Either dilute blue bar or brown bar.

I would assume brown based on colour of the toenails, The level of bleaching in flights and false pearl eye but could be either.

Looks sooty too, could be smoky. Could you show a pic of the tail spread please?


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Had to drag my bro, it was pitch dark outside, lol. But here you go..


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I would think Brown but as I always say, One can never be sure from a pic, It looks like its smoky but the tail pic is not spread out enough for me to see the outer edges of the outer tail feathers. All good though, I think you can be pretty sure its a brown bar, If not brown bar its a silver bar, And it does have sooty too but that's a minor factor IMO.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> I would think Brown but as I always say, One can never be sure from a pic, It looks like its smoky but the tail pic is not spread out enough for me to see the outer edges of the outer tail feathers. All good though, I think you can be pretty sure its a brown bar, If not brown bar its a silver bar, And it does have sooty too but that's a minor factor IMO.


Thank you NZ Pigeon. Even though the picture isn't good, sorry, we know the color and pattern of her/him. 

SO, "red" is actually brown?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

No, Red is red, recessive red and ash red are a lot different to this bird.

Ash red, Blue and Brown are the three base colours.

Dilute ash reds look yellow, Dilute browns are a light coloured called khaki and dilute blues are called silver and look similar to your brown bird here


----------

